# [Partially SOLVED] Freeze during resume from suspend

## BoogeyCZ

My notebook (ASUS F5VL) freezes when resume from suspend for 30 seconds and then resumes normally.

I have two problems:

a) after resume CPU usage is 100%.

b) during resume it freezes for 30 seconds

First problem I solved using https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=936789 by removing sr_mod(SCSI support for CD-ROM).

So now i have no CD-ROM support but no CPU usage problem.

Second problem... i can't solve it at all.

Step:

1) Suspend(from Xfce or pm-suspend) - OK

2) Ntb is shutdown - OK

3) Press a key and ntb start to resume - OK

4) 30 second freeze - PROBLEM

5) Continue resume normally - OK

6) Resume is successfully done and desktop is normally usuable - OK

How freeze looks?

Black screen with gray cursor blinking in the upper left corner.

Strange problem:

Kernel compiled with Ubuntu config works without freeze.

Kernel compiled with my config freezes for 30 seconds when resume.

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/S7dv193J

my kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/9NMB9rEg

Ubuntu working config:

http://pastebin.com/MA1hd302

lspci:

http://pastebin.com/QWcPwMT3

I think it is only kernel config related but I'm not sure.

I spent whole night by diffing my config with Ubuntu config and playing with options but no luck.

Now I'm using vanilla kernel 2.6.39.1 but the problem presists till 2.6.32(I think) kernel(vanilla or gentoo, it doesn't matter).

GPU:

ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300 with x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.1 and KMS.

Thx for your advices and help.

PS: I use no modules in kernel. Everything is built-in.

//EDIT: It is depending on some options in "Processor type and features". I think it is problem in this section because I changed Ubuntu kernel in this section same as in my kernel and problem appears.

//EDIT: It is Timer frequency. If it is set to 100Hz there is no problem. If set to 1000Hz it is problem. Why?Last edited by BoogeyCZ on Thu Feb 23, 2012 11:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sadako

Are you sure it's related to timer frequency?

I had the exact same issue, caused by the r8169 nic driver trying to load firmware which isn't installed, and according to your lspci you have have a similar (albiet non-gigabit) nic.

There was a change it recent kernels to have the realtek driver attempt to load firmware to support newer models, causing the timeout when it can't find the firmware, but the retarded thing is it tries this even for the older cards which have absolutely no use for such firmware...

Maybe this isn't the same issue, different driver and all, but grep your dmesg for "unable to apply firmware patch", if you get that then you can install the firmware by getting rtl_nic/rtl8168d-1.fw and rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw from the linux-firmware package in portage and sticking it in /lib/firmware, keeping the rtl_nic directory.

HTH.

----------

## BoogeyCZ

Thx for reply. I don't think it is firmware related issue. There is no problem reported in dmesg about firmware.

----------

## BoogeyCZ

Unfortunately the problem appears again  :Sad: 

Now I'm using 3.2.5 gentoo kernel. Timer frequency doesn't matter.

Problem is exactly same - 30 second freeze during resume. Also dmesg looks same.

If somebody want any new or more detailed information feel free to ask.

----------

## BoogeyCZ

I reported a bug. I think that it is better solution to fix this type of issue.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404907

----------

## BoogeyCZ

Finally i solved it by patching sata_sis driver. On https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404907 you can find how to do it.

----------

